
9 Websites Stuck in the 1990's - jeffmiller
http://www.flowtown.com/blog/9-websites-stuck-in-the-1990s-2
======
drinian
These are just poorly designed webpages, regardless of when they were made.

After all, Craigslist is also "stuck in the 1990s."

